# RST-Ruten



## Holli (21. Oktober 2002)

Ein Freund aus Stuttgart hat mir zum Mefo-Angeln die RST-Spinnrute Seatrout (3m, W.G. 7-25 grm) empfohlen. Ich habe mich daraufhin ein wenig schlau gemacht und stellte fest, das RST hauptsächlich Fliegenruten baut aber auch eine kleine Serie mit Spinnruten anbietet. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Ruten, denn dem Preis nach müßten das Super-Ruten sein. Die o.g. Rute soll ca. EUR 1.150.-- kosten und bevor ich so viel Geld ausgebe möchte ich lieber noch ein paar Meinungen hören.


----------



## masch1 (21. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Holli
RST ist der &quot;Ferrari&quot; unter den Ruten, es gibt nicht nur Fliegen- sondern auch Spinn und Karpfenruten diese ruten sind eigentlich zuschade um sie zum Fischen zu verwenden
aber nun zum Preis es gibt die möglichkeit die Rute Selber zu Bauen aber bitte nur hochwertiges Material an Ringen und Griffstück usw. verwenden wen du selbst keine Erfahrung mit dem Rutenbau hast dann lass dir eine Bauen im ganz persönlichem Design ist sogar mit sicherheit billiger und du hast ein Unikat :m  :m 
Frag mal unseren Member &quot;hsobolewski&quot; der heist wirklich so :q  der Baut Ruten nach Auftrag


----------



## schroe (21. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Holli,

durfte die RST Fliegenruten eines Bekannten probefischen, diese sind sicherlich gut. Ihr Preis/Leistungsverhältnis allerdings sieht nicht mehr so gut aus. Wie Masch schon sagt, ein Ferrari, eher noch etwas für Leute die ihren Ferrari noch tunen :q ohne wirkliche Leistungssteigerung :q.

Wenn die Ruten jedoch gefallen, ist es keine Frage des Nutzens mehr :q .

Im Fliegensegment ziehe ich die günstigeren SAGE und Loomis vor.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Oktober 2002)

q Holli

*Vorsicht !* 
Ein Wurfgewicht von nur 7-25 gr. ist 2 Nummern zuwenig für die Silberbarren der Ostsee !


----------



## Ace (21. Oktober 2002)

Hi Mike
Sorry aber das seh ich anders eine Rute für den Preis hat viel genauere Wurfgewichtsangaben
die hält soviel wie eine &quot;normale&quot; mit 35 o 40 gramm
die blanks sind extrem schnell und präzise

aber trotzdem bei aller Lieb zum Fischen das ist mir etwas zuviel des guten


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Oktober 2002)

@ Ace

Mag sein.  :m


----------



## havkat (21. Oktober 2002)

Moin Holli!

Schätze, dem Preis nach ist´s die &quot;Mythos&quot;. Hat zwei Spitzen. 7-25 und ´ne Nummer schwerer.
Ein Freund fischt eine 7er RST-Fliegenrute auf Mefos. 
Die Ruten sind mit Sicherheit Oberklasse, allerdings ist es mit solchen Ruten wie mit ´nem Ferrari:
*Der Name kostet extra!* 
Sie werfen nicht weiter (warum auch?) als andere gute Ruten und das Dickschiff rutscht auch nicht, von Ehrfurcht ergriffen, von allein in den Kescher.
Es gibt hervorragende Spinnruten für einen Bruchteil der Kohle.
Gib lieber ein paar Tacken mehr für die Rolle aus. 

P.S.: Schau dir doch mal die Hardy &quot;Seatrout Spin&quot; an.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Oktober 2002)

Die Ruten sind wirklich Oberklasse. Mehr Fisch bekommst Du damit auch nicht. Schau Dir mal Scierra und Sportex Ruten an. Die haben auch super Ruten. Nicht immer darauf achten, wo Spin oder Seatrout draufsteht. Eine schöne Zanderrute fischt sich auch hervoragend für Mefos. Die Fische wissen nicht, was für eine Rute Du benutzt. Sollten irgendwann die Fische das mal rausfinden, verschenke ich meine ganze Angelausrüstung!  Für das Geld bekommst Du ne Super Daiwa,Shimano Rolle und ne super Rute von Sportex dazu!!! :m


----------



## MFGI (22. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Holli,

RST baut wirklich spitzenmäßige Ruten.
Jedoch steht der Preis in keinem Verhältnis zur Leistung.
Von der genannten Rute kann ich aufgrund des Wurfgewichts
nur abraten, da diese Ruten mit 22gr oftmals überfordert sind.
Ich habe mir vor Jahren in Dänemark auf Basis von 
RST-Blanks Meerforellenruten bauen lassen.
Preislich lagen die fertigen Ruten um 700 DM, im Vergleich zu den Originalruten noch halbwegs erschwinglich.
Ich fische seit ca. 5 Jahren den MPL-Blank (WG bis 45g),
die Rute meistert Ködergewichte bis 35g spielend
und ist zudem sehr feinfühlig in der Spitze, daß auch feinste Zupfer registriert werden.
1.150 € würde ich keinesfalls ausgeben, zumal auch andere
Anbieter ab 150 € aufwärts sehr gute Ruten anbieten.

Gruß MFGI


----------



## Holli (22. Oktober 2002)

Danke für die Info&acute;s. Im Prinzip hatte ich mich auch schon
dagegen entschieden denn zu diesem Preis kann ich wirklich schon andere Ruten/Rollen kaufen bzw. den nächsten Urlaub finanzieren. Zur Zeit ist meine Liebingsrute eine Sportex TurboSpin mit bis 40grm WG bestückt mit einer Shimano Stradic FG 3000. Aber der Tip mit der Hardy-Rute ist auch nicht schlecht, denn ein Freund baut selber Ruten und hat sich aus einem Hardy-Blank eine super Mefo-Spinrute gebaut.


----------



## schroe (22. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Holli,
habe die Sportex HM Turbo Spin 1 (300cm, WG. bis 25 Gr.)zum Mefo-Fischen benutzt. Die Ruten sind klasse verarbeitet. Leider ist das Blankmaterial ein wenig &quot;lahm&quot;, die Köderbeschleunigung erfolgt allein durch deine Kraft.

Bin umgestiegen auf Berkley Series One IM7 (300 cm, WG. 8-32 Gr.). Dieser Blank beschleunigt die Köder bis 25 Gr. sehr gut. Die Verarbeitung der Rute ist recht gut, der Preis lag bei 350 DM.

Zu Scierra, weiß nicht woher dieser Hersteller die &quot;Arroganz&quot; hernimmt, eine mäßige 3m Triggerspinnrute 429 Euro kosten zu lassen ;+ . Ich habe bei denen das Gefühl, die wollen sich über den Preis einen Namen machen, nicht nur im Rutenprogramm. Die Berkley müßte dann mind. 800 Euro kosten (Kopfschüttel).

Die Hardy Spinnruten die ich bisher in der Hand hatte waren über jeden Zweifel erhaben, auch in Preis/Leistung.


----------



## havkat (22. Oktober 2002)

Moin Holli!

Wenn Du einen Rutenbauer an der Hand hast, schau Dir mal die Blanks von Harrison an.
Gibt´s in 10-30 u. 15-45g und 10ft Länge.
Ich selbst habe mir eine 10-30g gebaut. Die Blanks sind echt preiswert und gut verarbeitet (versiegelt und geschliffen)
Schlank, leicht, feinnervig mit Rückgrat im unteren Drittel.
Kein Breitschwert, sondern ein Florett.


----------



## Guen (22. Oktober 2002)

@Bellyboatangler


Seitdem ich meine Sportex KEV PIKE fische fange ich viel mehr Hechte  , Deine Ausrüstung ist in Gefahr :q :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Angelwebshop (22. Oktober 2002)

Moin Männer&acute;s,

RST ist für mich als Fliegenfischer ein Muss, ich habe mir einige &quot; Preiswerte &quot; Fliegenruten davon geleistet. Da ich auch Elnetti, und Fendwick als Fliegenruten einsetze muss ich wirklich sagen: RST ist schon ne Klasse für sich, zuzmindest was Fliegenruten angeht. Aber wie es so ist im Leben Qualität made in Germany kostet nun mal was. 

Spinn oder Karpfenruten kauft man ja eh nicht bei RST, da gibt es besseres.

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2002)

Die Turbo Spin von Sportex benutze ich mit Multis, da sind die Klasse.
In den größeren &quot;Klassen&quot; bis 75 Gramm WG auch zum Uferangeln in Norge mit Stationär. Prima Ruten mit super Drillverhalten!!


----------



## Jarek (22. Oktober 2002)

hallo holli,

bei der wahl stellt sich vor allem die frage ob du vom ufer (oder bauchnabeltiefe) oder vom bb angeln möchtest.

also ohne bb benutze ich 2 ruten :
- sportex kev spin dl - wg 35g (trägt aber mehr), 3m, ich haben noch dafür 300 DM ausgegeben - ich persönlich kenne keine bessere schleuder - aber ich habe auch keine scheu vor 30g blinkern, die rute hat so viel power, daß auch gute dorsche und ein meterhecht da keine probleme darstellen
- scierra cw 9´9´´ 12-42 g - ist eine nummer leichter - mit sensiblen spitze, aber trotzt dem sehr stark.
kleines abzug - das handteil könnte 5 cm länger sein

und noch was - das salzwasser und die belastung machen jede noch so teure rute kaputt - spare das geld für ´ne neue

- vom bb habe ich meine alte spinrute von zebco - hyper cast m - 10-40g mit abgesegten handteil  - eigentlich zu weich, eigentlich zu schwach (dorsche), und sie wirft nicht so weit- aber VOLLKOMMEND ausreichend - und nich zu schade wenn was passiert.

wenn du dir eine rute kaufen möchtest - beantworte dir vor allem die frage wie schwer DU (ein tag an der küste und du hast 20 meinungen - einige kollegen sind so &quot;sportlich&quot;, daß sie einen blinker mit 30g für ein u-boot halten)angeln magst -  dann wir die wahl enger.

grüße
jarek


----------



## havkat (22. Oktober 2002)

@Jarek



> einige kollegen sind so &quot;sportlich&quot;, daß sie einen blinker mit 30g für ein u-boot halten



U-Boot nich gerade, eher Mörsergranate.  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Oktober 2002)

Fische im Januar und Februar auch Blinker/Wobbler bis 30g bzw 27g. U-Boote und Mörsergranaten sind das für mich noch nicht! Großer Köder = größere Fische! :m


----------



## Holli (24. Oktober 2002)

Vielen Dank für alle Tips und Ratschläge. Also in bin nur ein normaler Bauchnabelangler&quot; der mit einer Spinnrute und einer Fliegenrute auf Tour geht und wenn wir mit mehreren Leuten unterwegs sind dann kommt auch noch eine weitere Spinnrute mit Spirulino hinzu. Ein Freund hat mir erzählt:
Wenn Du Geld übrig hast, dann kauf Dir diese RST-Rute aber Du wirst damit aber nicht mehr Fische fangen als mit den anderen Ruten sondern nur mit dem Gefühl ans Wasser gehen mit einer Toprute den ganzen Tag zu angeln und es wird Dir Spaß bereiten die Forellen damit zu fangen und wenn Dich jemand fragt mit welcher Ausrüstung Du geangelt hast dann kannst Du sicher sein, daß die Augen desjenigen größer geworden sind. Also, ich weiß nicht ob ich das haben muß.


----------



## Uli_Raser (24. Oktober 2002)

Eine Rute für so viel Geld, kann man nicht abangeln.
Auch für eine Fliegenrute würde ich nicht mehr als 300,-EUR ausgeben.
Ich bin stolz auf meine Ausrüstung, aber die brauch ich gewiss nicht um es anderen zu erzählen.
Uli


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Oktober 2002)

> Eine Rute für so viel Geld, kann man nicht abangeln.


Wer will das schon ? (na gut, die Raubfischer villeicht).
Aber von uns rennt doch keiner nach dem angeln in das nächste Fischgeschäft um die aktuellen Preise von Fisch zu erfahren, um zu schauen ob die Ausrüstung schon &quot;abgeangelt&quot; ist.


----------



## Mefo (24. Oktober 2002)

Hatte schon mal das Vergnügen mit einer selbstgebauten RST Rute zu Angeln. Echt Super Blang
Aber Preis Leistung  stimmt da nicht, man bekommt für  1000,00 Euro 
1 Wathose                     120,00 Euro
1 Watjacke                    200,00 Euro
1 Watkescher                  60,00 Euro Selberbau noch günstiger ca. 15,00 Euro
1 Rolle                          250,00 Euro
Kleinteile wie Blinker; Schnur ; Wirbel; Fischgalgen usw.  70,00 Euro
Und jetzt bleiben noch 300,00 Euro für eine gute Spinnrute.Und mit dem Rest kannst Du mich ja mal zum Essen einladen      Vollkommen ausreichend um der Angelei  gut ausgerüstet  nachzugehen.
Ich kann auch nicht behaupten das man mit so einer teuren Rute weiter werfen kann oder  das der Drill mehr Spaß macht.
Anders bei der Blangs zum Fliegenangeln, da spürt und sieht man die unterschiede sofort ob ich mit einer Rute  von der Stange oder z B. eine Thomes & Thomsen werfe.
 Da sollte man das für und wieder genau abwegen.Einmal beim Waten nicht aufgepasst und schon Rutenbruch mit erheblichen finanziellen Schaden.


Gruß aus Plön #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Oktober 2002)

@ Mefo
Für die Wathose solltest Du schon 150-200 € einplanen, ansonsten frieren Dir die Kronjuwelen ab. Und davon habe ich nur zwei und die wachsen nicht nach. Sie werden dann nur viellllllllllllllllllllllllll kleinerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mefo (25. Oktober 2002)

@Bellyboatangler :m  :m 
Habe schon genug für die Bevölkerungsdichte SH getan.Missen möchte ich sie dennoch nicht.

Gruß aus Plön #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

@ Mefo
doch nicht nach dem Grundsatz:
S*chlage kein Kind, es könnte meines sein!*


----------

